# Need help on Bear Mount



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a friend who has a year old Lab pup, he also had a Black Bear mount (half bear walking) setting on the floor .............. Dogs and raw hide don't mix well ... she ate the nose off the bear. Here is the question what does he need to fix it just a nose, head or would he need a whole new cape to fix it ???? Thanks for any help............ Trapper


----------

